# Elektronikas forums >  Vajadzīgs padoms

## Pito

bildē shēma ko jāatrisina...
Varbūt kādam ir idejas kā to var izdarīt.
izmeklējos vairumā lielāko elektro tirgotāju, nekā tamlīdzīga gatava nav
jāmeklē lodāmurs, bet ko un kā salodēt...
varbūt kāds var ieteikt ko lietderīgu?!
jau iepriekš paldies!

----------


## dmd

tas ir visparastākais relejs man šķiet.
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=8a13b

----------


## Pito

parastākais vai tad derēs...
parasto varētu slēgt paralēli a ķēdes lampai...?!?
šinī gadījumā relejam tak ir pretestība un kā tā A lampa tad degs... vai ir kādi releji ar minimālu 0.1-0.5om pretestību uz ~220v šaubos...

----------


## karloslv

Nu, un kas tad ir 1 oms 220V ķēdē? Oma likums vēl joprojām strādā, U = I*R. Cik tev tā A lampa būs jaudīga? Pat pie 100W ķēdē plūdīs 0,5A, kas uz 1 omu radīs 0,5V sprieguma kritumu.

----------


## Pito

ķēdē A lampas būs  vairākas, sākot no vienas 60w beidzot ar vairākām ar kopējo jaudu 11400w
...
protams var mēģināt eksperimentēt kas sanāks...bet liekas sakarīgāk vismaz teorētiski saprast kas no tā notiks ja ieslēg parastu releju ķēdē vai tomēr eksistē kāds specifiskāks līdzeklis šādam risinājumam...

----------


## karloslv

Nu to, ka A puses jauda ir 11 kW, derēja sākumā pateikt, lai izvairītos no atbildēm "tas taču acīmredzami - relejs"  ::  Ne jau katru dienu nākas 11 kW slēgāt.

Kāpēc releja tinums jāliek virknē? Negribi likt paralēli slodzei, t.i. lampām?

----------


## Pito

paralēli varētu uzlikt tad ja tiktu klāt lampai pēc slēdža...tobiš virs "mākonīša".
Šinī gadījumā tas nav iespējams... ja būtu tad jau nebūtu problēmas.
šobrīd visa komutācija ir iespējama tikai un vienīgi sadales kastē...

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā lampa ir jāpieslēdz caur virknes pretestību, kas dod kādus paris voltus sprieguma kritumu un tur jāliek gaismas diode vai optrons  :: 

Un tas tad komutēs to otru ķēdi caur releju, triristoru vai ko nu tur izvēlēsies.

----------


## Texx

Tai pirmajā ķēdē plūst maiņstrāva. Vajadzīgs arī taisngriezis.

----------


## Vikings

Raimonds pareizi izdarijis, ka ielicis divas diodes pretējos virzienos - tā arī veido maiņstrāvas optronu ieejas ķēdes.
mana doma bija līdzīga iesākumā, bet neteicu, jo baidijos tikt noriets par kārtējo sarežģīšanu. Doma tāda, ka ķēdē ar lampām slēdzas pavisam neliels rezistors un no tā spriegums tiek ņemts uz tiristora vadības ķēdi. Doma tāda - kad ieslēdzas A ķēdes lampas, caur rezistoru plūst strāva, rada sprieguma kritumu un attiecīgi ieslēdz tiristoru. Tiesa gan, tur vēl vadības ķēdei vajag aizsardzību un nelielu taisngriezīti, bet pamatdomai vajadzētu būt skaidrai.

----------


## vecteevs

nu nē!! ,ko veel neteiksi?!  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Raimond1
Vai tas nebūs kas līdzīgs ar to fotokameru kas filmēs radījumus, kas te izskanēja kā joks. Nu var, bet kāda jēga?????????
Cilvēks prasija kaut ko vienkāšu bet ko tu piedāvā- ņemt ar fotodiodēm un lasīt testera rādijumus.
Var būt ka tu vari paskaidrot a kāda jēga???????????????????????? Kau vai sarēķini cenu, nerunājot par tehnisko pusi.

Bieži lai nebūtu jāpinās ar strāvmaini izmantoju ACS756 ( halla devējs ar šuntu)+taisngriezis un komparators.

----------


## Raimonds1

pirms pāris mēnešiem latgalītes kits maksāja Ls 6.

----------

